# Any thoughts on the Raleigh to Chicago Route?



## Fran (Jun 27, 2022)

Thinking about doing this trip and wondering about other people's experience, tips, etc? Many thanks!


----------



## NorthShore (Jul 8, 2022)

Bump....I haven't done it...but maybe others have....and might want to help.


----------

